# Brady and Dugan's new favorite toy



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Well, imagine our excitement when our new Michael Vick Dog Chew Toy arrived today in the mail. Perfect timing since the Eagles are set to play Michael Vick tonight for the first time. Brady and Dugan had such a good time letting their frustrations over what Michael Vick has done out on this chew. At least there can be a little humor in this. Here are the boys with their new toy.


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

HAHAAHHAHAAHAHAHAHAHAHA
Thats some funny stuff.. lol.. You should send some pics to Vick's Agent/Manager.. 

Ryan


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Send them to your local paper too!


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

I couldn't resist ordering them. I thought they were such a hoot!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

I got in trouble today for buying toys. DH told me I was going to wind up on one of those "Hoarding" shows surrounded by boxes and boxes of dog toys. I only bought a few, a new Kong because we only had one and Silly Squeakers Gorilla Feet. The dogs love them and have played with them all afternoon when they haven't been sleeping. Maybe when he gets home and sees the toy I won't be in so much trouble.


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

I love it!!!!!!ound: I wish they could all be allowed to chew on the real Michael Vick as part of his punishment.
Gina


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

I HAV to hav some of those!!!

Actually, I think the Hav-to-Hav-it general store should carry them.

I still haven't decided on a new team. Cardinals? Texans? Titans? :juggle:

Beverly


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*This is perfect...*

Can we share this photo with friends? It is worth millions in laughs!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

I just heard on the news that he got a standing ovation last night.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Scooter's Family said:


> I just heard on the news that he got a standing ovation last night.


I also heard the stadium was half empty.

Karen I love the pictures and I hope this is one toy they both totally destroy.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Glad it was half empty! I hate hearing that people are praising him.


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

You can certainly share the pictures, I sure am! The website for the toys is www.vickdogchewtoy.com. They have some funny examples of dogs and humans playing with them. I heard he got cheered too, but I think those who are really upset about it like myself probably couldn't even go to watch. I know if I had tickets, I wouldn't have gone. I have been a lifelong Eagles fan, but I am struggling with it this year. I believe in forgiveness, but I struggle with this one.

I should note that Mike lost his football this morning and part of his foot. A great toy for photo ops, but maybe not the best to actually chew on


----------



## kelrobin (Jan 21, 2008)

That is hysterical, but the minute I saw it, I immediately thought that it might not be safe. Anything that has something small to be chewed off (like the football) would be history at my house. I have several things that have come from reputable companies that had little appendages like that that disappeared quickly. But it is funny. And if a Hav can chew it up, I cannot imagine what a big dog would do!


----------



## boo2352 (Dec 18, 2006)

I just checked the website, and they're sold out. They say they guarantee the toy, so maybe you can get another one for free?


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Brady's mom said:


> I should note that Mike lost his football this morning and part of his foot. A great toy for photo ops, but maybe not the best to actually chew on


Oh geez...please do not leave your boys alone with this toy! he's done enough damage. But boy I love the pictures. I wonder if it is like a voodoo doll and he feels it each time a furkid amputates a part?


----------



## princessp (Aug 2, 2009)

That is too funny! Love it!


----------



## psvzum (Jun 11, 2009)

Giggle : )


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

LOVE IT!!


----------

